# 98 Altima REAL service manual - phatg20 links dont work



## rediranch (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone have knowledge on where I can get a 1998 Altima REAL service manual?

I searched the forums, and cannot find a link posted that works.

The phatg20 link that most people posts, leads to nothing.


----------



## illig (Feb 22, 2009)

i got mine on ebay... $5 or so for a cd shipped, and totally worth it


----------

